# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  الحبيب فراس الشفيع

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير




الزعيم كسلاوى والله مانفعله لايساوى نقطه من محيط ابداعك وجهدك ومنكم نستمد بذل الجهد لنرتقى بالمريخ والمنبر ان شاءالله 
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مشكور الرائع دوما الاخ فراس لك التحيه علي المجهود الجبار من اجل رفعة المنبر
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
تسلم يا مهدي ففراس يستحق  الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام لما يبذله من جهد كبير 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*فعلا تستحقان كل الشكر والتقدير ربنا يوفقكم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*فراس الشفيع،
معك لم نشعر بغربة الحبيب عبد المنعم الذى يزعجنا غيابه جداً،
ونتمنى ان يكون بألف خير،
اما انت فتعجز الكلمات عن التعبير عن روعتك التى لا يحدها حدود،
بارك الله فيك وادامك لنا عزا وفخرا ،،،
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كسلاوى وفراس
انتو الاتنين على العين والراس
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*حقيقة ثنايى  متفانى  بصورة  مدهشة  بالتوفيق   يترب
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*التحية للاحباء فراس و كسلاوي ولإدارة المنبر .وعاجل الشفاء للحبيب عبد المنعم.
                        	*

----------

